# Tea



## Heartbeats (May 23, 2006)

I remember someone from the forum saying that green tea would relieve him the depersonalization...I just wonder if that happens to you guys?...
Well, there are many substances in tea...and much probably some of them will have some influence in depersonalization,...


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

Lastnight I was having an episode of d/r and I made myself a cup of green tea. I don't know whether it was the tea or something I ate, but I do know that I felt much better after drinking the tea. I felt myself "return" to reality within 1/2 hour. Green tea is an adaptogen...

(adaptogen: any of various natural substances that work through the adrenal glands to produce adjustments in the body to combat stress and increase resistance to stress, and which usually produce no side effects)

I assume it'd be great for dr/dp since it's nourishing to the adrenal glands. Can't hurt!


----------



## Heartbeats (May 23, 2006)

But what about caffein?


----------



## FeelingFake123 (Feb 5, 2007)

yeah I have chinese green tea and it helps me sooooo much with my anxiety which combats the dr and dp.

Caffiene is a no no, haha that will just make you feel worse.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

Ricardojmms said:


> But what about caffein?


I assumed there wasn't any caffeine in green tea but I wasn't sure so I checked it out... turns out there is... but different teas have different levels... you can get decaffeinated green tea thought.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

I drink organic decaf green tea. Good stuff.


----------



## mark75 (Oct 23, 2006)

Theanine is sometimes classified as a non-essential amino acid.

Very few things have it in the food and drink we are accustomed to.

Tea is rare this way. All tea has some of it, but green tea usually has a higher concentration.

It antagonizes some of the effects of caffiene, and is thought to impact alpha-wave patterns in the brain..

disclaimer: this is all related to a few small studies...nothing major.

I do know that when I took Theanine supplements it definitely relaxed me significantly.

Almost too much -- I felt like I was lacking energy so I stopped taking them.

I do like green tea though and this is a great reminder for me to drink it again


----------



## laserdog (May 1, 2005)

i'm drinking green tea.... altho it isn't caffine free... idunno if caffine actually makes me worse as i drink fizzy drinks and alcahol with no ill effects.... i avoid all energy drinks altho when i was ok, energy drinks were part of my diet and i felt ok. (

anyhow back to the tea..... i've read that the caffine in green tea is only a small amount compred to normal tea and much lower than coffee..... i also read that the de caffination process takes away the godness from green tea......

so i'm sticking with normal green tea!------


----------

